# Fuel rail recall carbon cleaning



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Since the dealer has to remove the intake manifold anyway to do the recall what about having a reduced cost intake valve carbon cleaning? You’re opinions?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Leirk said:


> Since the dealer has to remove the intake manifold anyway to do the recall what about having a reduced cost intake valve carbon cleaning? You’re opinions?


Very unlikely they'll do it for you. It'll take up a lot of their time + the recall is free, sure VWoA compensates them for it but you can't be compensated for being down a guy or 2.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

on a side , I just got my rail recall done last Wednesday


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> on a side , I just got my rail recall done last Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mk6ChrisKing said:


> on a side , I just got my rail recall done last Wednesday


Going to take mine this week. Just have to set appointment. Check out my latest post on the thread.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Very unlikely they'll do it for you. It'll take up a lot of their time + the recall is free, sure VWoA compensates them for it but you can't be compensated for being down a guy or 2.


That’s what they would charge for the cleaning. The dealer sells time. It’s how the whole service department works. Vw pays them well for the recall + customer money for valve cleaning = win win for dealer.


----------

